# Asheville Gun Show



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

This weekend another show 19&20.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

We got one over in Orlando this weekend too. I am hoping the son in law says he wants to go. Maybe I could come home and surprise the wife with a new AR. Oh me I be living under a bridge if I did that.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Well I'll pitch you a tent in my yard for ya instead of under the bridge that wouldn't be safe for the guns.


----------

